# Any surfers?



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

aye, 

thought i might find out if there are any surfes on the forum, i surf so i might put some pics up enjoy guys, if any one else surfs or is into it say gday.

cheers


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I do plenty of surfing. BUT unfortunally mine is on the internet and channel surfing on tv. 

It looks like a lot of fun but there isn't many places where I live to try somthing like that. Lake Michigan just dosent get big enough waves.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

hahahah lol! nice joke yer so i heard, i hear sometimes u can surf the waves of big liner ships when they come past or is that just a lie?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Around here waterskiing is big. In the city I live in we have a river where our water ski team calls home. They won the national title a few years back. Its kind of funny because the river is not that big and that is really the only place for miles to really even try and waterski. Its just not the type of place you would expect a national water ski team to come from.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

lol really ie never tried water sking but my freind his lyk grand parents are lyk international champs ive seen mad pics of em


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a link to their website.
http://www.skibroncs.com/


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

That first pic is really awesome. Nice shot!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

my first and last time surfing... jk :lol:


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I don't surf but do kayak i don't really have any decent pictures only ones taken with phones.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Eddie Would GO said:


> hahahah lol! nice joke yer so i heard, i hear sometimes u can surf the waves of big liner ships when they come past or is that just a lie?


That's wakeboarding.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> my first and last time surfing... jk :lol:


I love that photo, when I first saw this post, I figured this was the pic that Eddie was going to post 

But I really think the is a dolphin. Doesn't it look like one?


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

]lol hahaha nah ive got the same pic its a massive great white im pretty sure lol you reckon that guy shat hismself? i would have, man i tell you what i sure wouldnt wanna be this guy....








]

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l319/eddiesxc/holly****.jpg


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Shaggy said:


> I love that photo, when I first saw this post, I figured this was the pic that Eddie was going to post
> 
> But I really think the is a dolphin. Doesn't it look like one?



Whoa it does but it looks like the tail is vertical, kind of lol.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I surf. Ive got a big 'ol board I inherited from my dad because he used to surf, Like alot when he was a teenager. Ive got a shortboard too now that im trying to surf with but it really is pretty hard. I didnt think there would be so much of a difference. I have some pics If I can find them...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I've been wanting to get out to surf, i will be vacationing more in the tropics soon and plan to take it up!


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

iv tried skiing a few times. ddnt quite get the hang of it tho. think i was up for about 10seconds 1 time  my cousins started skiing b4 they could walk and my one cuz used 2 wakeboard. i live about 6hrs from the coast and its neva really been my thing


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

nice guys, gs u any good man at surfing?
wat board do u have?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

heres my big wave gun. doesnt see much action these days. workjing too much.


----------

